

Keeping Customers Up-to-Date on Development: Cultured Code - snewe
http://culturedcode.com/status/

======
godDLL
Is that a step-up from blogging your progress, or a step down, I wonder?

I like very much it though, and would love to see a Dashboard-able condensed
version.

Edit: wait, is this going to be something you can do with Things.app? Along
the lines of a public CalDAV availability calendar? Oh boy, oh boy.

------
alanthonyc
That is pretty cool. I really wish I could use something like that for my
"customers" at my client company right now. It's really frustrating to know
how many cool and useful tools are available, yet can't be used because of
bureaucratic overhead inherent in large corporations.

------
bdwalter
Funny thing is, I just sent them a request a couple days ago to see where they
were at w/ Cloud sync. Glad to hear its being worked on.

Love those guys.

------
lucifer
Cultured Code's work is as usual very elegant.

